# Victorian Tank Mates



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I have what I think are a tank full of Christmas Fulu fry (1"). I am going to move them to a new 55 as they are getting bigger, but I wanted to know what I could put with the vics? Do I need to stick with vics or can I get creative?

Not really sure if it's a good idea, but would some blue rams work with them? IDK how aggressive vics are, or much about rams, so don't yell at me. I just know rams are awesome.

Either way, please let me know any other suggestions for tank mates.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

christmas fulu are mildly aggressive fish. awhile rams are peaceful. my only concern is the ph difference here. victs like their ph at 7.4 the lowest n the ram perfer a much lower ph then that to breed but they can live in a ph 7.5 ph is the highest. it might work n it might not work. yellow labs and rusty should be fine with the victs.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks. I don't think I'm going to do the rams, but I know I want them at some point.

I still don't know if I have Christmas Fulu or not. I am now thinking they may be Paralabidochromis sp. ''Fire'' Uganda, but both fish look very similar, as most Vics do because of their short evolutionary period.

I was thinking about moving the yellow lab from my mbuna tank, she is small and gets picked on over there. I already have a huge rusty in that same tank, he seems to do fine there so I'll leave him. I still want to add more color and variety to that tank though. What about something like Dems or Salousi? I know Dems need 12+, but just thinking out loud for the moment seeing what options I have. I really want to mix it up from what fish I already have in my other tanks.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i wont do dems. with christmas fulu. dems are too aggressive for them. im not sure on salousi.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I was leaning away from dems due to the number requirements anyways. 12x$12=$144 for one species. Yikes. I still have some time, tank is not even full of water yet so I still have to do tons of work on it. Just planning ahead, its the funnest part!


----------

